# allouer plus de memoire a un programme



## predateur (27 Décembre 2002)

Je suis sous OS 9.2 et je ne sait pas comment augmenter la memoire ram sur un programme. Quand je fais pomme + i il ne s'afiche rien


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2002)

Dans la fenêtre d'information, il y a un menu  déroulant dans lequel tu trouveras "mémoire"


----------



## Télémac (27 Décembre 2002)

il faut faire attention de na pas f&amp;aire  pomme i sur un dossier, car la il n'y  pas la possibilité d'allouer plus de mémoire.

il faut réaliser la même opération mais sur l'icône de l'application 


Autre possibilité, maintenir la touche ctrl d'enfoncée en même temps que tu sélectionnes une icône, un menu s'ouvre et tu peux directement réaliser les opérations ci-dessus (ou clic souris droit si tu as une souris non apple)


----------



## predateur (27 Décembre 2002)

Merci pour vos reponses mais en fait le finder simplifié etait activé et donc aucun raccourci clavier ne fonctionnait. c depuis que j'ai mis a jour OS 9.


----------



## SaMmania (16 Mars 2018)

bonjour , dans le menu information , je ne trouve pas l'onglet "mémoire" dont vous parlez  , savez vous il peux être ? je suis en IOS 10.13.3


Merci


----------



## r e m y (16 Mars 2018)

SaMmania a dit:


> bonjour , dans le menu information , je ne trouve pas l'onglet "mémoire" dont vous parlez  , savez vous il peux être ? je suis en IOS 10.13.3
> 
> 
> Merci



En 16 ans, la façon dont macOS gère la mémoire a quelque peu changé... on n'a plus aujourd'hui à spécifier la quantité de mémoire à allouer à une application donnée.


----------

